# Humminbird 899 transducer question



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I just bought the 899 si. On my 798 you could turn in the standard transducer that came with it to get a high definition transducer at no cost as long as the original was not mounted prior to sending it in.i'm wondering if anybody knows of the same deal for the 899 si transducer or if it is already high definition. I tried to contact humminbird but could not find a phone number for them and they said their email would take 3 to 5 days to respond would like to mount it sooner than that.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> I just bought the 899 si. On my 798 you could turn in the standard transducer that came with it to get a high definition transducer at no cost as long as the original was not mounted prior to sending it in.i'm wondering if anybody knows of the same deal for the 899 si transducer or if it is already high definition. I tried to contact humminbird but could not find a phone number for them and they said their email would take 3 to 5 days to respond would like to mount it sooner than that.


I just finished a Live Chat with a Humminbird rep, and they answered all my questions I had about a transducer exchange for my Helix 5 SI/DI/GPS I just purchased. Follow the link below, look in the bottom right corner for "Live Chat" and click on it...

Link


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a 899 and support basically told me if I'm not in extremely deep water most of the time don't bother cuz there really is no benefit to the depths normally fished inland and the great lakes.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I did the live chat as Bucks4life and ordered the hd transducer. Most of the pics you see people posting are from hd. I had the 798 and could never get the clear pic I wanted. All I have to do is send the never mounted transducer and mounting hardware back and $85.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> I did the live chat as Bucks4life and ordered the hd transducer. Most of the pics you see people posting are from hd. I had the 798 and could never get the clear pic I wanted. All I have to do is send the never mounted transducer and mounting hardware back and $85.



Yeah, I was surprised that mine was an even exchange. $85 isn't too bad.


----------

